# Advice for a newbie?



## Piquet (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello everyone. We are hoping to complete on an apartment near Lake Maggiore pretty soon. We will be splitting our time between UK and Italy. 

Think we are okay on all the legal stuff for the purchase, but wondered if you had any top tips, things you wished you'd known, or things you are glad you knew in connection with what you need to do or avoid once you move in? Many thanks.


----------

